# Massoth XLS 8210085 (Decoder and Sound Card)



## melkatz (Mar 4, 2009)

I have had a Massoth XLS 8210085 card installed in my LGB Mallet. All features work fine except that I can not get the multiple sounds (loops) feature to work. I should be able to set a parameter to have as an example, the bell to ring multiple times by setting a parameter to "N" times.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm....it should work....how are you programming the decoder? Can you read the values to confirm they are actually getting changed? 
Are you using a Navigator and Massoth central station too? 

Keith


----------



## melkatz (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Keith. Yes I have verified all the CV's have the correct values. I am using the Massoth Central Station (1210Z) and Navigator. Everything seems to work including all the 16 functions but not the multiple functions. I'll keep trying and if you have other ideas, please let mel know. Thanks again mel


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mel, 

One other thing you might want to check is that the sound sheets supplied with the XLS actually match what is programmed on the decoder. I had one where they had updated the decoder but the sound sheet was a previous version so the sounds didn't correspond to the F keys/CV's. So for example there might be a sound on F14 but none listed on the sound sheet etc. If that happened then maybe you are trying to make some particular sound loop that is not meant for it? I will reread one of my XLS manuals and maybe something will pop out at me. 

Keith


----------

